# Punch Club: Rund 300.000 Mal verkauft, aber 1,6 Mio. Raubkopien



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Punch Club: Rund 300.000 Mal verkauft, aber 1,6 Mio. Raubkopien*

					Wie der Indie-Publisher Tiny Build vor wenigen Tagen verlauten ließ, hat sich der Rollenspiel-Kampfsport-Mix mit dem Namen Punch Club nun rund 300.000 Mal verkauft. Leider gibt es daneben über 1,6 Millionen Exemplare auf PC und mobilen Plattformen, die nicht auf legalem Wege erworben wurden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Punch Club: Rund 300.000 Mal verkauft, aber 1,6 Mio. Raubkopien*


----------



## XeT (23. März 2016)

Also das lieg doch nur daran das es keine demo gibt oO

Neh quatsch das war ja eine Ausrede.
Aber kann man das so genau feststellen oder muss man da achon vorarbeiten im code?

Und wenn man sich die Verhältnisse ansieht. Ist es traurig das selbst Deutschland bei fast 1zu1 steht.

Nun noch die restlichen Ausreden:  Ich wollte erstmal testen l, ich hätte es mir eh nicht gekauft. Das ist für indy zu teuer ist er selber schuld.


Ich sage quatsch das es nur armselig und diese leute sollten sich schämen.

Aber an den steambezahlmods ist ja zu sehen wieviel die Meisten bereit sind für die Leistung andere zu zahlen wenn er nicht berühmt ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (23. März 2016)

Oh Mann. Das Game kostet auf Steam 9,99 und im Sale sicher noch eine Ecke weniger.
Offensichtlich macht es aber Spaß. Zumindest laut Reviews und wenn man sich die Zahlen so ansieht.
Traurig einfach, dass die Leute nicht bereit sind so einen kleinen Betrag für etwas abzugeben, dass ihnen offensichtlich Freude bereitet.


----------



## -Ultima- (23. März 2016)

Wie kommen die auf 1,6 Mille?

.......


----------



## Skycrumb (23. März 2016)

Vielen scheint wohl ihre eigene Zeit und Freude nicht viel Wert zu sein... Sollten vllt mal ein bisschen ihr Selbstwertgefühl etwas pushen, ist ja traurig mit anzusehen sowas  :3

Edit: an den über mir, Mille ist tausend nicht Million!!! Abkürzung dafür ist Mill.


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Das Game kostet auf Steam 9,99 und im Sale sicher noch eine Ecke weniger.
> Offensichtlich macht es aber Spaß. Zumindest laut Reviews und wenn man sich die Zahlen so ansieht.
> Traurig einfach, dass die Leute nicht bereit sind so einen kleinen Betrag für etwas abzugeben, dass ihnen offensichtlich Freude bereitet.



Der Meinung bin ich auch, Indy und EA Games zwischen 10€ und 20€ finde ich fair und das Geld gebe ich dann auch gerne aus,

 sofern mich das Spiel denn interessiert. Dieses hier wäre nicht so mein Ding, nicht mal kopiert.


----------



## BoMbY (23. März 2016)

Und die Zahl der "Raubkopien" hat ihm bestimmt sein Wahrsager genannt?


----------



## kingkoolkris (23. März 2016)

Vermutlich melden sich auch raubkopierte Versionen am Herstellerserver an...


----------



## belerad (23. März 2016)

kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Vermutlich melden sich auch raubkopierte Versionen am Herstellerserver an...



Machen sie auch, deswegen steht ja bei "Cracks" auch fast immer nett dabei, das Spiel zu blocken. 

Mich kotzen diese Leute einfach nur an. Ich frage mich ja,  was da jetzt die Ausrede der Leute ist, die DRM immer so gerne verteidigen.


----------



## cuban13581 (23. März 2016)

Naja...ich ziehe Raubkopien aus Prinzip nicht. Klar ist es verlockend , gerade wenn man nicht aktuell das Geld für ein Spiel nicht hat...trotzdem sollte man es nicht laden.

1. Schadet man damit den Entwicklern
2. Weiß man nie am Ende , welche Dateien modifiziert worden sind. Die Möglichkeit sich dabei was einzufangen ist meistens sehr hoch. Vor allem bei illegalen Windows Versionen.
3. Kommt nichts an das Original heran. Sei es was Service , Stabilität und Updates betrifft.
4. Steam Sales und günstige Keys machen es möglich , dass man auch als Geringverdiener sich auch mal das eine oder andere Spiel leisten kann. Auch wenn es meistens nicht mehr das neueste vom neuesten ist.
5. Die Wertigkeit eines Spiels sinkt drastisch , wenn es  raubkopiert worden ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. März 2016)

belerad schrieb:


> Mich kotzen diese Leute einfach nur an. Ich frage mich ja,  was da jetzt die Ausrede der Leute ist, die DRM immer so gerne verteidigen.




Wer sind diese Leute, Spieler? Käufer? Entwickler? Raubkopierer?
Und weißt du was DRM bedeutet? 
Da braucht man nichts zu verteidigen, bei einem solch krassen Missverhältnis zwischen Verkäufen und Kopien gehts gar nicht ohne DRM. 
Sonst entwickelt bald gar keiner mehr irgendwas.



cuban13581 schrieb:


> 2. Weiß man nie am Ende , welche Dateien modifiziert worden sind. Die Möglichkeit sich dabei was einzufangen ist meistens sehr hoch. Vor allem bei illegalen Windows Versionen.
> 3. Kommt nichts an das Original heran. Sei es was Service , Stabilität und Updates betrifft.
> 4. Steam Sales und günstige Keys machen es möglich , dass man auch als Geringverdiener sich auch mal das eine oder andere Spiel leisten kann. Auch wenn es meistens nicht mehr das neueste vom neuesten ist.
> 5. Die Wertigkeit eines Spiels sinkt drastisch , wenn es raubkopiert worden ist.



Zu 2. Völlig egal ob dein Windows echt ist oder nicht aber eine interessante Logik. Ein geklautes Windows wäre demnach interessanter für den Angreifer als mein Originales? 
Wohl kaum...

Zu 3. Gibt nur leider genügend Gegenbeweise in der Vergangenheit, bei dem das entfernen des Kopierschutzes das Spiel stabiler und flüssiger gemacht hat. Beim Thema Kopierschutz ist bislang der ehrliche Käufer leider meist der Dumme. 

Zu 4. Das noch echte Keys verkauft werden liegt meiner Meinung nach NUR an diversen Onlinediensten die für Multiplayer etc benötigt werden. In Zeiten wo der reine Singleplayer immer weiter in den Hintergrund gerät einfach ungünstig für Raubkopierer da viel Energie zu verschwenden.

Zu 5. Widerspruch zu deinem Punkt 4, Geht nur entweder, oder.  Ein Spiel ausm Sale für 2,49€ hat für mich den gleichen Wert wie ein kopiertes Spiel.


----------



## belerad (23. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wer sind diese Leute, Spieler? Käufer? Entwickler? Raubkopierer?
> Und weißt du was DRM bedeutet?



Warum sollte ich das nicht wisse. DRM ist jegliche technische Maßnahme, welche der Hersteller/Publisher/Künstler trifft um die Einhaltung der gegenseitig eingegangen Nutzungsbedingung zu erzwingen.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. März 2016)

Weil dein Satz, welchen ich zitiert hab mal absolut keinen Sinn hat. Zwecks DRM verteidigen.


----------



## cuban13581 (23. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Zu 2. Völlig egal ob dein Windows echt ist oder nicht aber eine interessante Logik. Ein geklautes Windows wäre demnach interessanter für den Angreifer als mein Originales?
> Wohl kaum...



In meiner Aussage ging es ja auch darum , dass schon eine illegale Version infiziert sein kann. Also wesentlich besser für den Angreifer. Denn , er hat schon von Anfang an die völlige Kontrolle über mein System. Das ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Zu 3. Gibt nur leider genügend Gegenbeweise in der Vergangenheit, bei dem das entfernen des Kopierschutzes das Spiel stabiler und flüssiger gemacht hat. Beim Thema Kopierschutz ist bislang der ehrliche Käufer leider meist der Dumme.



Da kommt es auch meistens auf das Spiel  und die DRM Maßnahme an. Kann man also so pauschal nicht sagen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Zu 4. Das noch echte Keys verkauft werden liegt meiner Meinung nach NUR an diversen Onlinediensten die für Multiplayer etc benötigt werden. In Zeiten wo der reine Singleplayer immer weiter in den Hintergrund gerät einfach ungünstig für Raubkopierer da viel Energie zu verschwenden.



Eine traurige Antwort von dir. Wenn du dieser Meinung wirklich bist. Aber zum Glück nur eine Meinung von vielen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Zu 5. Widerspruch zu deinem Punkt 4, Geht nur entweder, oder.  Ein Spiel ausm Sale für 2,49€ hat für mich den gleichen Wert wie ein kopiertes Spiel.



Auch da kommt es auf das Spiel an und wie lange es schon gibt. Bei einem Fallout 4 ist es schon extremer Unterschied , ob ich dafür 40€ oder 0€ ausgebe. Und für mich hat ein Spiel immer noch mehr Wert , auch wenn es nur 2,50€ sind als ein raubkopiertes Spiel , für das ich nichts bezahlt habe.


----------



## I3uschi (23. März 2016)

Für mich sind Raubkopierer ganz einfach ein Volk von Dieben die mein Hobby torpedieren.
Ich wünsche denen nur das Schlechteste. 

BTW: Von CD Keys halte ich auch nichts, es wirkt sehr dubios auf mich, lasse die Finger davon.


----------



## cuban13581 (23. März 2016)

I3uschi schrieb:


> BTW: Von CD Keys halte ich auch nichts, es wirkt sehr dubios auf mich, lasse die Finger davon.



Auch da kommt es wieder darauf an , wo man einkauft. Gibt auch seriöse Keyhändler.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. März 2016)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> In meiner Aussage ging es ja auch darum , dass schon eine illegale Version infiziert sein kann. Also wesentlich besser für den Angreifer. Denn , er hat schon von Anfang an die völlige Kontrolle über mein System. Das ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied.



Überhaupt nicht, besser für den Angreifer, im Gegenteil, außerdem müsste er den Schadcode auf dem gecrackten Windows kennen um ihn zu steuern.  Ansonsten stehen sich die beiden Hacks nur gegenseitig im Weg. 




cuban13581 schrieb:


> Da kommt es auch meistens auf das Spiel  und die DRM Maßnahme an. Kann man also so pauschal nicht sagen.



Nein kommt es nicht, jede DRM Maßnahme kostet Ressourcen und verzögert oder verweigert mir mein Spiel. 
Jeder Spieler, der eine solchen Maßnahme nicht unterlegen ist, ist im Vorteil, fertig. 
Wer sich noch an Starforce erinnert weiß genau wovon ich rede. Und da gabs praktisch auch keine positive Ausnahme.




cuban13581 schrieb:


> Eine traurige Antwort von dir. Wenn du dieser Meinung wirklich bist. Aber zum Glück nur eine Meinung von vielen.



Ich finde diese 3 Sätze viel schlimmer als meine Meinung, welche auch nur wiederspiegelt, wie ich mit meinen 31 Jahren den Spielemarkt heute sehe.



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Auch da kommt es auf das Spiel an und wie lange es schon gibt. Bei einem Fallout 4 ist es schon extremer Unterschied , ob ich dafür 40€ oder 0€ ausgebe. Und für mich hat ein Spiel immer noch mehr Wert , auch wenn es nur 2,50€ sind als ein raubkopiertes Spiel , für das ich nichts bezahlt habe.



Fallout 4 ist in Wahrheit exakt die 2,50€ wert, ein beliebiger technisch-veralteter Endzeitshooter ohne jeglichen Bezug zur Fallout-Serie, ach ne halt, es gibt wieder Bunker, das wars.

Das Dinge einen persönlichen Wert haben können versteh ich ja aber ob man da wirklich Spiele mit zählen sollte? Produkte die über lange Zeit geplant wurden um dir gegen echtes Geld nur bunte Pixel in Bewegung zeigen. Wie kann sowas einen persönlichen Wert beim Käufer auslösen? Für den Programmierer vllt. , ok.


----------



## belerad (23. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weil dein Satz, welchen ich zitiert hab mal absolut keinen Sinn hat. Zwecks DRM verteidigen.



Ich habe mich vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. 
Ich möchte auch DRM Gegner nicht generell als Raubkopierer hinstellen. Da würde GoG mich Lügen strafen. 
Der Punkt auf dem ich hinaus wollte ist derjenige. DRM Gegner haben meist immer die selben Begründungen, warum es so viele Raupkopien gibt und das es ohne eben diese, im Grunde fast keine Raubkopien mehr geben dürfte (bzw viel weniger). (Man klaut nur weil man als ehrlicher Kunde so gegängelt wird) 
Ein Punkt wäre DRM an sich, bzw "schwere" DRM Maßnahmen,  ein anderer der hohe Preis viele Neupreistitel, der nächste, zu geringer Inhalt (was häufig in Verbindung mit dem Preis genannt wird). 
Dieses Spiel, Punch Club, hat keinen DRM und dies selbst auf Steam nicht. Es kostet 10€ und ist somit wirklich billig und nicht einfach nur günstig und es bietet viel und langzeit Spielspaß. Auch wenn es etwas grindig ist, gibt es bei dem Spiel besonders für Nostalgiker viel zu entdecken. Ich persönlich kenne nur sehr wenig Spiele, welche auch nur ansatzweise so viele Eastereggs versteckt haben oder bei denen man merkt mit wie viel "Liebe" das Spiel programmiert worden ist.
Was ist also der Grund für Menschen (besonders in reichen Ländern wie Deutschland), sich das Spiel illegal zu besorgen. Die üblichen Gründe welche immer aufgeführt werden gelten ja bei diesem Spiel nicht. Der einzige Grund, welcher dafür spricht ist, das es DRM frei ist. 

Ich hoffe du verstehst nun worauf ich mit meinem Satz andeuten wollte. Ich war vorher nur ein wenig kurz angebunden und hatte nur schnell etwas niedergeschrieben und sogar einen Teil davon wieder gelöscht, da ich nicht die Zeit hatte es zu ende zu schreiben.


----------



## Lexx (23. März 2016)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> 5. Die Wertigkeit eines Spiels sinkt drastisch , wenn es "gratis"  ist.


Dann solltest du schleunigst, noch heute, ein PCGH-Print-Abo abschliessen.
Auf Lebenszeit!

Wenn ich mir einen Artikel aus einer Zeitung kopiere, was schmälert dessen Inhalt/Spass/Wertigkeit?

Oder ich mir ein Sky (Sport) oder Netflix-Addon in das XBMC/KODI installiere?

Und wisst ihr: egal, was an Geldwert von PC- und Konsolenspielen kopiert wird, die Strick- und Nähmuster
moderner Strick- und Nähmaschinen machen es um den Faktor 10. (Computerspiele sind eben doch noch
eine gesellschaftliche Randerscheinung.)


----------



## cuban13581 (23. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, besser für den Angreifer, im Gegenteil, außerdem müsste er den Schadcode auf dem gecrackten Windows kennen um ihn zu steuern.  Ansonsten stehen sich die beiden Hacks nur gegenseitig im Weg.



Und du glaubst , dass können heutige Hacker nicht? Ein Trojaner oder  eine modifizierte Datei runter-geschoben und dein System gehört dem Angreifer. Oder irgendwelche Administrator Tools wie Metasploit  können benutzt werden um zu lauschen und deine Passwörter und privaten Dateien abzugraben. Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten. Aber du scheinst nicht gerade sehr bewandert zu sein.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nein kommt es nicht, jede DRM Maßnahme kostet Ressourcen und verzögert oder verweigert mir mein Spiel.
> Jeder Spieler, der eine solchen Maßnahme nicht unterlegen ist, ist im Vorteil, fertig.
> Wer sich noch an Starforce erinnert weiß genau wovon ich rede. Und da gabs praktisch auch keine positive Ausnahme.



Auch wieder eine pauschale Aussage ohne Hand und Fuß. Rise of the Tomb Raider hat Denuvo und läuft bei mir richtig gut. So wie viele andere Spiele auch , die DRM benutzen. Es gibt kein Spiel , dass durch die Entfernung von einer DRM-Maßnahme schneller und besser abschneidet.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. März 2016)

Hab dich verstanden.

Aber ich finde 10€ für so ein Spiel, in dem Look jetzt nicht unbedingt "wirklich billig". 
 Der Bereich geht bei mir um die 5€ los. 
Und da liegt auch der Haken, wir haben alle eigene Wertvorstellungen und so kommt es, dass sich einer die "Steel-Case-Collectors-Edition-BFG-Ultra-Uncut" Version für fast 100€ ordert, während ein anderer den Key fürs Game aus irgendeinem Shop für 20€ ordert und der Dritte eigentlich gar nichts für Spiele ausgeben will. Wird es immer geben, egal wie teuer oder billig Spiele sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. März 2016)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Und du glaubst , dass können heutige Hacker nicht? Ein Trojaner oder  eine modifizierte Datei runter-geschoben und dein System gehört dem Angreifer. Oder irgendwelche Administrator Tools wie Metasploit  können benutzt werden um zu lauschen und deine Passwörter und privaten Dateien abzugraben. Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten. Aber du scheinst nicht gerade sehr bewandert zu sein.



Und du scheinst nur 2 Wege zu kennen ein Windows zu cracken, sonst kämst du nicht auf so nen Blödsinn. Kern deiner Aussage war eine höhere Angreifbarkeit durch ein gecracktes Windows, was in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht gegeben ist, das sich der Windowshacker und der Spielecracker nur 1 mal die Woche zufällig im Treppenhaus begegnen, aber nichts voneinander Wissen.

Und welcher Trojaner die Oberhand gewinnt, wenn beide versuchen dein System zu übernehmen vermag ich nicht zu sagen, da bin ich wirklich nicht bewandert, stimmt. Aber Du kannst ja jetzt mit Spezialwissen glänzen hier deine Erfahrung voll ausspielen, du scheinst mir recht bewandert zu sein. LOL


cuban13581 schrieb:


> Auch wieder eine pauschale Aussage ohne Hand und Fuß. Rise of the Tomb Raider hat Denuvo und läuft bei mir richtig gut. So wie viele andere Spiele auch , die DRM benutzen. Es gibt kein Spiel , dass durch die Entfernung von einer DRM-Maßnahme schneller und besser abschneidet.



Eine Aussage die man treffen kann, wenn man die Zeit um den Starforce Schutz mitgemacht hat. Glaubs oder lass es, diese Geschichte ruht eben auch schon 10 Jahre. Aber zeigt die Geschichte eben auch, dass Menschen dazu neigen dieselben Fehler wieder und wieder zu machen.


----------



## Master of Puppets (23. März 2016)

Das wär also das aktuelle negativ beispiel. Sollen blos nicht auf die idee kommen, dass kopierschutz nötig ist, dann werden die spiele gekekst geladen und die käufer ärgern sich mit fehler etc. rum.Witcher 3 hat ja gezeigt, dass auch spiele ohne kopierschutz sich super verkaufen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. März 2016)

Witcher 3 hat gezeigt, dass DRM ein Luftschloss ist. Wenn so wenigen Leuten das Spiel 10€ wert ist würde ich mir an anderer Stelle sorgen machen


----------



## Master of Puppets (23. März 2016)

Schlecht ist das spiel nicht.Ist warscheinlich auch zum teil die Dateigröße, das "läd man sich mal neben bei". Sollten ja nur  60MB sein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. März 2016)

Master of Puppets schrieb:


> Schlecht ist das spiel nicht.Ist warscheinlich auch zum teil die Dateigröße, das "läd man sich mal neben bei". Sollten ja nur  60MB sein.



Binding of Isaac ist auch winzig klein und hat sich super verkauft und jeder den ich kenne, der es mal "Raubmordkopiert" hatte hat es sich mittlerweile gekauft. Man könnte Spiele auch mit einem "Zahl was du willst" anbieten, die Musikindustire hat gezeigt, dass gerade mittelmäßig erfrolgreiche Künstler damit am besten Geld verdienen.

Die Spieleindustrie zerlegt sich dank DRM und Arbeitsentwertung eh gerade selber. Da brauchen die keine "Raubmordvergewaltigungskopierer" mehr.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. März 2016)

Master of Puppets schrieb:


> Witcher 3 hat ja gezeigt, dass auch spiele ohne kopierschutz sich super verkaufen.



Ein sehr gutes Beispiel mit einer kleinen Besonderheit die so heute kaum noch anzutreffen ist. CD Project hatte von Anfang das Vertrauen der Spieler und Käufer hinter sich, aufgrund der bereits gelieferten  Titel, deren Umfang und Qualität, Einstellung zu DLC's usw. Sprich, wer die ersten Witcher Teile mochte wurde hier voll bedient, konnte also nahezu blind kaufen.

Bei nem Indie-Spiel für nen 10er ist vielleicht der Einsatz nicht so hoch wie bei nem Vollpreis AAA Titel, dafür kann man da inhaltlich und spielerisch genau so extrem enttäuscht werden. 
Vielleicht passt hier dieses Colin McRae Rally auf Steam als Beispiel ganz gut, kostet aktuell 1,39€ statt 6,99€ Vollpreis. Das es sich hier um ein einfaches Handygame im Großformat handelt wurde ja schnell genug publik gemacht. Trotzdem fördern solche "billigen-Spiele" die Haltung solche Spiele bei Interesse lieber anderweitig zu laden und zu testen.


----------



## belerad (23. März 2016)

Master of Puppets schrieb:


> Witcher 3 hat ja gezeigt, dass auch spiele ohne kopierschutz sich super verkaufen.



Wie -Shorty-  wollte auch ich darauf anmerken, dass das Beispiel "The Witcher 3" hier vollkommen fehl am Platz ist. The Witcher 3 wurde schon ein Jahr vor Veröffentlichung in allen Zeitschriften und Onlinemedien bis in den Himmel gehypt. Berichterstattung kam anschließend fast wöchentlich um den Hype oben zu halten. Dazu hatte CDR auch eine große Fanbase durch die beiden Vorgänger, obwohl sie sich mit mit der Anwaltsgeschichte von The Witcher 2 sicherlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hatten.


----------



## KrHome (23. März 2016)

belerad schrieb:


> Wie -Shorty-  wollte auch ich darauf anmerken, dass das Beispiel "The Witcher 3" hier vollkommen fehl am Platz ist. The Witcher 3 wurde schon ein Jahr vor Veröffentlichung in allen Zeitschriften und Onlinemedien bis in den Himmel gehypt. Berichterstattung kam anschließend fast wöchentlich um den Hype oben zu halten. Dazu hatte CDR auch eine große Fanbase durch die beiden Vorgänger, obwohl sie sich mit mit der Anwaltsgeschichte von The Witcher 2 sicherlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hatten.


The Witcher 3 ist vorallem ein großartiges Spiel - ganz im Gegensatz zu Punch Club. Bei dem was ich von dem Spiel bisher gesehen/gehört/gelesen habe, sind 300.000 verkaufte Exemplare eine absolut angemessene Zahl, vorallem wenn das wirklich 10 Euro kosten sollte.


----------



## belerad (23. März 2016)

@KrHome
Ja klar ist TW3 ein großartiges Spiel, jedoch ändert dies nichts an meiner Aussage.  300.000 ist sicherlich auch eine gute Anzahl an verkauften Spielen für einen Indietitel, aber trotzdem stehen dem 1.600.000 illegale Kopien entgegen.
Ich wollte noch anmerken, das ich persönlich mehr Zeit mit Punch Club, als mit The Witcher 3 verbracht habe.  Punch Club war einfach mal wieder eine willkommene Abwechslung zum Triple A Einheitsbrei, zu dem leider auch The Witcher 3, so toll es auch ist, gehört.


----------



## ARCdefender (23. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber ich finde 10€ für so ein Spiel,* in dem Look *



Wenn ich das immer lese  Glaub mir handgezeichnete Sprites sind mehr Arbeit als diese ganzen 3D Modelle die komplett mit Motion Capture usw. gefertigt werden. Bei einem Sprite muss jede Animationsphase mit der Hand gezeichnet werden.
Ja es gibt auch Tools dafür, aber die machen ihre Sache meist nicht so gut wie wirklich gezeichnete Sprites.  
Darum finde ich diese Aussage bei Pixelart Games immer völlig daneben, nur weil es nicht 3D Hochglanz ist, bedeutet es nicht das es mal eben schnell zusammen geschustert wurde und darum weniger Wert hat wie ein 3D Game.


----------



## Khazar (24. März 2016)

Wir reden hier von einem verdammten Stats-Grinder-"Spiel", ich glaube die Videospiele Welt hat ganz andere Probleme.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Steam immer noch mit unfertigen und grauenhaften Spielen zugemüllt wird. Das Vertrauen ist bei den Leuten doch schon lange im argen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wer sind diese Leute, Spieler? Käufer? Entwickler? Raubkopierer?
> Und weißt du was DRM bedeutet?
> Da braucht man nichts zu verteidigen, bei einem solch krassen Missverhältnis zwischen Verkäufen und Kopien gehts gar nicht ohne DRM.
> Sonst entwickelt bald gar keiner mehr irgendwas.


Ich bin sicher das ein Indie Entwickler für 2 Millionen Euro nichts entwickelt, stimmt.......................


----------



## -Shorty- (24. März 2016)

Ziehste irgend ein Post raus, ohne Kontext? Ich hab meinen Vorposter gefragt wen er da mit "diese Leute" meint. Is längst geklärt.

@ ARCdefender: Kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden, was gefällt.


----------



## Khazar (24. März 2016)

Ich nehme extra mehr als nötig Text mit, damit der allgemein Kontext nicht verloren geht und du wirfst mir vor ich ziehe was raus ohne Kontext?

Und völig an meiner Aussage vorbei. Super Forum!


----------



## -Shorty- (24. März 2016)

Der Titel des Threads ist dir aber nicht entgangen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

Bis zu diesem Artikel hatte ich nicht mal gewusst das es so etwas gibt und mich auch jetzt noch nicht interessiert. Auf dem PC würde es mich nicht reizen und auf mobile Geräte zocke ich nicht.


----------



## belerad (24. März 2016)

Khazar schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von einem verdammten Stats-Grinder-"Spiel", ich glaube die Videospiele Welt hat ganz andere Probleme.
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Steam immer noch mit unfertigen und grauenhaften Spielen zugemüllt wird. Das Vertrauen ist bei den Leuten doch schon lange im argen.



Welcher dieser beiden Punkte rechtfertigt die 1.6 Mill. Raubkopien ? 

Zu den Punkten an sich. Ja es ist ein Stats-Grinder, jedoch ein sehr gut gemachter. Nicht nur die unterschiedlichen Stile die man skillen kann, sondern auch die taktischen Möglichkeiten in den Kämpfen sind super. Dazu kommt die ganzen Anspielungen an Filmen und Spielen die in dem Spiel versteckt sind und die nette mit Film und Spiel Klischees durchdrängte Story (alleine für mich als Nostalgiker war das Spiel einfach eine Perle). 

Zu den  "unfertigen und grauenhaften Spielen" mit denen Steam "zugemüllt" wird. So leid es mir tut, wer sich in Zeiten von kostenlosen Online Medien noch blind Spiele kauft ohne zu wissen was ihn erwartet ist selbst schuld. Und falls man ein Fan davon ist, z.b. über Greenlight oder Kickstarter Produkte Produkte zu finanzieren, zu denen es noch keine Informationen, sondern nur Versprechen seitens des Herstellers, zusammen mit ein paar Bildern und Videos gibt, sollte man sich vom Anfang an im klaren sein was man tut. Nichts anderes, als in eine Idee zu investieren, mit einer gehörigen Portion an Risiko.


----------



## D0pefish (24. März 2016)

Das Spiel ist und bleibt mir unbekannt.


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2016)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> 2. Weiß man nie am Ende , welche Dateien modifiziert worden sind. Die Möglichkeit sich dabei was einzufangen ist meistens sehr hoch. Vor allem bei illegalen Windows Versionen.
> 3. Kommt nichts an das Original heran. Sei es was Service , Stabilität und Updates betrifft.
> 5. Die Wertigkeit eines Spiels sinkt drastisch , wenn es  raubkopiert worden ist.



2) Stimmt nicht ganz. Man muss nur wissen wo und dann ists 100% safe.

3) Stimmt nicht. Die meisten Uploader kümmern sich auch um ihre Uploads. Die laufen genau so wie das Original.

5) Wieso sollte die Qualität schlechter werden? Diese ist identisch mit den Originalen Ablegern.


----------



## lunaticx (24. März 2016)

Wo ist hier eigentlich das Problem ?

Raubkopie ist illegal und strafbar ...
Wer eine Dienstleistung nicht bezahlt macht damit Unternehmen / Familien kaputt und treibt sie in die Armut (mal komplett überspitzt)

Jeder möchte das er für seine Arbeit eine Gegenleistung (so funktioniert das System) bekommt.
Stehst ja nich morgens um 7 Uhr auf ... bleibst bis 17 Uhr auf Arbeit um am Monatsende ein leeres Konto zu haben.

Wenn 10€ für Punchclub zuviel erscheinen:
- warte bis es im Sale ist
- schaus dir bei nem Freund an
- Gib es nach 119 min. Spielzeit wieder zurück


----------



## drchef (24. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, besser für den Angreifer, im  Gegenteil, außerdem müsste er den Schadcode auf dem gecrackten Windows  kennen um ihn zu steuern.  Ansonsten stehen sich die beiden Hacks nur  gegenseitig im Weg.



du verstehst es scheinbar nicht...



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kern deiner Aussage war eine höhere Angreifbarkeit durch ein gecracktes Windows



nein war es nicht!

Also:
Wenn du Windows gecrackt installiertst ist da ein Virus dabei...oder nicht, wer weiß. Zumindest kommt es von jemanden mit krimineller Energie und solchen Leuten sollte man misstrauisch gegenüberstehen.
Wenn du dir eine ISO von MS holst ist die immer sauber, MS verteilt keine ISOs mit Cracks bzw. Viren.

Das gilt analog für Videospiele nur das die Folgen nicht so krass sein könnten. (auch das hat dein Vorposter betont)

Hat zwar weder was mit dem Thema, noch mit dem Game zu tun aber ich lass eben nur ungern Leute mit ihrer Unwissenheit im Regen stehen


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2016)

drchef schrieb:


> nein war es nicht!
> 
> Also:
> Wenn du Windows gecrackt installiertst ist da ein Virus dabei...oder nicht, wer weiß. Zumindest kommt es von jemanden mit krimineller Energie und solchen Leuten sollte man misstrauisch gegenüberstehen.
> ...



Womit macht der Uplaoder sein Geld? Genau, mit Downloads von seinem Upload, nicht mit dem gecrackten Windows. Das Windows ist meist auch nicht illegal, nur das aktivieren wird halt über diverse Freischaltungsmethoden gemacht. 

Wenn Uploader, ausgenommen irgendwelche russischen Betrüger Sites, keine sauberen Uploads erstellt, verdient er nichts denn er kriegt sie nicht an den Mann und fliegt dort raus wo er diese anbietet. 

Bei Videospielen ist es das gleiche. Anderen Leuten Unwissenheit vorwerfen und selbst mit halbwissen daherkommen ist schon, naja...


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. März 2016)

Wie hoch sind für Entwickler eigentlich die Kosten, wenn sie Denuvo lizenzieren möchten?

Den Glauben an eine Verhaltensänderung habe ich schon lange aufgegeben. Der wirksamen Schutz mit Denuvo könnte  sich trotz der Vorleistung der Entwicker für die Lizenz am Ende doch positiv auf den Umsatz und Gewinn auswirken.

Das Beste kommt zum Schluss:



> Einige sind sogar so weit, dass die Logik nicht mehr ganz klar erscheint: _"Ich  habe mir nie ein Spiel gekauft, das gebe ich zu, habe mich aber echt  auf Rise of the Tomb Raider gefreut. Jetzt wird mir das verwehrt. Denuvo  sorgt dafür, dass ihr von Square Enix eure Fans verliert. Ich werde  euch und eure Spiele und alles andere mit Denuvo ab sofort boykottieren,  mich habt ihr verloren. Ich hoffe, ihr seid glücklich"._
> 
> Warum Square Enix darüber traurig sein sollte, erklärte er nicht.



Artikel: Games - Die kuriose Welt der Spiele-Cracker


----------



## belerad (24. März 2016)

@Lios Nudin 
Vielen Dank für das Zitat und den Link. Hatte schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht


----------



## drchef (24. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Womit macht der Uplaoder sein Geld? Genau, mit Downloads von seinem Upload, nicht mit dem gecrackten Windows. Das Windows ist meist auch nicht illegal, nur das aktivieren wird halt über diverse Freischaltungsmethoden gemacht.
> 
> Wenn Uploader, ausgenommen irgendwelche russischen Betrüger Sites, keine sauberen Uploads erstellt, verdient er nichts denn er kriegt sie nicht an den Mann und fliegt dort raus wo er diese anbietet.
> 
> Bei Videospielen ist es das gleiche. Anderen Leuten Unwissenheit vorwerfen und selbst mit halbwissen daherkommen ist schon, naja...



ich rede nicht vom Uploader, sonderm vom Cracker. Selbst wenn der Uploder und/oder Cracker dann aus der Szene fliegt haben sich trotzdem paar die Seuche geholt. Und wenns nur ein einmaliger Ausrutscher war, sobald mindestens einer eine verseuchte Version installiert ist das immerhin einer mehr als mit einer originalen ISO.

Jetzt verstehst du das auch nicht oder was?

Ich versuche es mal in einem Satz zusammenzufassen: Ein originales ISO ist sauber aber ein gecracktes ISO ist nicht zwangsweiße sauber da es ja von irgendjemanden manipuliert wurde.


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2016)

drchef schrieb:


> ich rede nicht vom Uploader, sonderm vom Cracker. Selbst wenn der Uploder und/oder Cracker dann aus der Szene fliegt haben sich trotzdem paar die Seuche geholt. Und wenns nur ein einmaliger Ausrutscher war, sobald mindestens einer eine verseuchte Version installiert ist das immerhin einer mehr als mit einer originalen ISO.
> 
> Jetzt verstehst du das auch nicht oder was?
> 
> Ich versuche es mal in einem Satz zusammenzufassen: Ein originales ISO ist sauber aber ein gecracktes ISO ist nicht zwangsweiße sauber da es ja von irgendjemanden manipuliert wurde.



von irgendjemanden manipuliert sein kann! Es muss aber nicht. 

Worauf willst du denn hinaus?  

Vor allem bei Windows braucht man gar keine gecrackte Version. Einzig der Key muss gecracked sein.


----------



## Freakwood (25. März 2016)

Ach du ******* - Punch Club ist großartig, vor allem für den Preis. Die Zahlen sind ziemlich hässlich. Mir ist klar, dass vermutlich immer mehr raubkopiert wird als gekauft aber die Relation ist ein wenig heftig. Vor allem bei 9,99€..


----------



## 100001 (29. März 2016)

Man kann auch hinterfragen, wer hätte es gekauft wenn die Kids mit ihren Apk nicht Werbung bei anderen usw. gemacht hätten 

Der soll froh sein das das Spiel sich für 9,99 überhaupt 300 000 mal verkauft,
bei einigen guten Indies auf Steam ist der Kundenkreis viel viel kleiner 100-30 000

Aber ich weis raubmordkopieren ist ja soooo schlimm


----------



## Taonris (30. März 2016)

Großartiges Spiel für den Preis. Die Entwickler sollten an einer Konsolenversion arbeiten da holen sie das Geld wieder rein.


----------



## DarfVadder (31. März 2016)

Meinen Geschmackt hat es nicht getroffen.


----------



## Memphys (5. April 2016)

drchef schrieb:


> ich rede nicht vom Uploader, sonderm vom Cracker. Selbst wenn der Uploder und/oder Cracker dann aus der Szene fliegt haben sich trotzdem paar die Seuche geholt. Und wenns nur ein einmaliger Ausrutscher war, sobald mindestens einer eine verseuchte Version installiert ist das immerhin einer mehr als mit einer originalen ISO.
> 
> Jetzt verstehst du das auch nicht oder was?
> 
> Ich versuche es mal in einem Satz zusammenzufassen: Ein originales ISO ist sauber aber ein gecracktes ISO ist nicht zwangsweiße sauber da es ja von irgendjemanden manipuliert wurde.



Deswegen benutzt der findige Cracker auch keine modifizierte .iso sondern eine originale. Und das aufgrund von Quelloffenheit weitestgehend ungefährliche Tool, dass einen beliebigen OEM-Eintrag in die SLIC-Tabelle des BIOS schreibt. OEM-Volumenkey eingeben et voilá: Aktiviertes Windows 7 (müsste sogar auf Windows 10 upzugraden sein)
DAS ist die Methode die meistens angewendet wird, integrated&modified ist verpöhnt und wesentlich unbeliebter.


Bevor einer fragt: Meine Windows-Lizenz ist gekauft


----------



## DarfVadder (9. April 2016)

Da spricht aber jemand aus Erfahrung


----------



## iGameKudan (9. April 2016)

Memphys schrieb:


> Deswegen benutzt der findige Cracker auch keine modifizierte .iso sondern eine originale. Und das aufgrund von Quelloffenheit weitestgehend ungefährliche Tool, dass einen beliebigen OEM-Eintrag in die SLIC-Tabelle des BIOS schreibt. OEM-Volumenkey eingeben et voilá: Aktiviertes Windows 7 (müsste sogar auf Windows 10 upzugraden sein)


Das Upgrade funktioniert auch. 

Und ja, mein 8.1 Enterprise ist auch legal...


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (14. April 2016)

@Topic: Das das Game öfters Raubkopiert als gekauft wurde könnte natürlich auch etwas über die Qualität des Titels aussagen - da ich viele kenne, die das Spiel ziehen, testen und wenn s gut ist danach bei kaufen


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

Du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, dass eine Person die eine funktionierene Raubkopie bei sich laufen hat das Spiel dann noch als Original kauft


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (17. April 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, dass eine Person die eine funktionierene Raubkopie bei sich laufen hat das Spiel dann noch als Original kauft



Ich glaube nicht ich weiß es sogar - zwar meist erst 2-3 Monate später wenn die Keys online unter 20€ gehandelt werden, aber nichts desto trotz originale


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

Wenn ein Spiel gut ist, verkauft es sich auch gut. Selbst die Spiele die man vor 10-15 Jahren mal kopiert hat, holt man nach, weil sie geil sind. 
Gugg mal nach wieviele Leute sich z.B. Fallout 1&2 bei GoG geholt haben und viele andere Spiele, die überall im Netz verfügbar sind. 
Bei so einem extremen Ungleichgewicht zwischen Kopie & legal gekaufter Kopie gibts nur eine Erklärung: das Spiel ist auch den kleinen Preis nicht wirklich wert, der dafür aufgerufen wurde.
Es geht dabei nicht ums Geld, es geht den Leuten eher darum, keinen Schrott zu kaufen.  Die können gleichzeitig einige hundert € in einen CS:GO Messenskin versenken, werden aber NIE für ein Spiel bezahlen wenn es denen nicht "wert" genug ist.
Die werden das auch nicht kaufen.


----------

